# Lets become demonstrative element



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

This is a question very important to answer to figure out however we can control anything within type or not. Can we control and even focus and zoom into one of our elements of dealing with reality?

An SEE have a demonstrative Fe. This make them very harmonious in groups of people. When in trouble they call for their demonstrative to solve things out so they are not in trouble anymore. Can a SEE consciously focus in on their demonstrative in such a degree that they almost from the outside look to be more Fe then any other? 

The other way of approaching this is that at any given point each individual just naturally do the elements that is called for at all times.

So guys. Basically the idea here is that you should incorporate your demonstrative 4D STRONG element frequently.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> This is a question very important to answer to figure out however we can control anything within type or not. Can we control and even focus and zoom into one of our elements of dealing with reality?


Yes but with unvalued functions we usually only do this as necessary because it either causes stress (super-ego functions) or boredom (id functions). 



> An SEE have a demonstrative Fe. This make them very harmonious in groups of people. When in trouble they call for their demonstrative to solve things out so they are not in trouble anymore. Can a SEE consciously focus in on their demonstrative in such a degree that they almost from the outside look to be more Fe then any other?


Sometimes people appear this way because your demonstrative is a 4-dimensional function and your creative is 3-dimensional. In that sense, SEE's can be considered "better" at Fe than Fi but to focus on Fe wouldn't be stimulating or interesting to them. Your demonstrative usually protects you from "trouble" relating to your PoLR.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> Yes but with unvalued functions we usually only do this as necessary because it either causes stress (super-ego functions) or boredom (id functions).
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes people appear this way because your demonstrative is a 4-dimensional function and your creative is 3-dimensional. In that sense, SEE's can be considered "better" at Fe than Fi but to focus on Fe wouldn't be stimulating or interesting to them. Your demonstrative usually protects you from "trouble" relating to your PoLR.


From where do you get one experience boredom when demonstrating their 4D?


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> From where do you get one experience boredom when demonstrating their 4D?


Demonstrating and impressing others with it isn't boring, it's the function itself that's boring. Many people actually use their demonstrative function against the way it's supposed to be used just to mock people who take it too seriously. I have demonstrative Te and while I am well aware of what is true and false and how to test information against reality, I find it quite boring compared to analyzing the inner consistency of information (creative Ti). Every now and then I end up in situations where Te is needed (I have a presentation or work assignment coming up soon and need to get it done, etc) and I can get the work done a lot faster than most people, but after it's out of the way I go back to my usual Ti interests. It feels good having people view me as a knowledgeable and efficient person, but the actual work isn't interesting. Focusing on business problems and facts all the time would just bore me. 

Think about your demonstrative Fi and if it really excites or interests you as much as Ni or Fe.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> Demonstrating and impressing others with it isn't boring, it's the function itself that's boring. Many people actually use their demonstrative function against the way it's supposed to be used just to mock people who take it too seriously. I have demonstrative Te and while I am well aware of what is true and false and how to test information against reality, I find it quite boring compared to analyzing the inner consistency of information (creative Ti). Every now and then I end up in situations where Te is needed (I have a presentation or work assignment coming up soon and need to get it done, etc) and I can get the work done a lot faster than most people, but after it's out of the way I go back to my usual Ti interests. It feels good having people view me as a knowledgeable and efficient person, but the actual work isn't interesting. Focusing on business problems and facts all the time would just bore me.
> 
> Think about your demonstrative Fi and if it really excites or interests you as much as Ni or Fe.


I think I benefit in life if I focus on demonstrative. And I see other people is to more benefit to community when they do their demonstrative.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> I think I benefit in life if I focus on demonstrative. And I see other people is to more benefit to community when they do their demonstrative.


I know what you mean. Since it's such a competent function, it's almost like "why don't we just focus on _that_?"


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh wait a minute, I get it know. Are you saying you want to focus on one of your functions to potential increase it?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> I think I benefit in life if I focus on demonstrative. And I see other people is to more benefit to community when they do their demonstrative.


But focusing on demontsrative leaves you incomplete. I don't think it really benefits other people either. You gave the example of an SEE, when they use Fe it seems to me that it causes them to be extremely emotional but they don't listen to logic (Ti) so they are incomplete and thats how they misuse it, because Fe is meant to be used with Ti, but for the SEE focusing too much on Fe is what leads to their own ( and others) destruction. Same is true for all demonstrative functions, The SEE is just one example. I don't agree it leads to bettering onself or the community, but thats just me.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Typhon said:


> But focusing on demontsrative leaves you incomplete. I don't think it really benefits other people either. You gave the example of an SEE, when they use Fe it seems to me that it causes them to be extremely emotional but they don't listen to logic (Ti) so they are incomplete and thats how they misuse it, because Fe is meant to be used with Ti, but for the SEE focusing too much on Fe is what leads to their own ( and others) destruction. Same is true for all demonstrative functions, The SEE is just one example. I don't agree it leads to bettering onself or the community, but thats just me.


but well it is a tradeoff and you must have in this case a strong Ti to aid you, a community by itself is a tradeoff by its members


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> but well it is a tradeoff and you must have in this case a strong Ti to aid you, a community by itself is a tradeoff by its members


An SEE will not listen to another's Ti however. They want the Te. (Sticking with the example of the SEE, though any type would do, noone listens to others' opinions regarding their vulnerable function,  )

Though in duality, the "tradeoff" is exactly what happens; but its precisely because this tradeoff happens at the level of the unconscious, that it is pleasant ; dual will support your vulnerbale. So if you are an IEI, an SLE will support your Te, but only because SLE's Te is unconscious does it not threaten your own vulnerabale function. If they started using it consciously, they would stop being an SLE, and become and SLI, your superego. :happy:


----------

